# mpd5 client and server



## kostya (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi.
I have FreeBSD 8.2 and mpd5 installed on this.

This is a part of mpd.conf:


```
startup:

default:
    load l2tp-client
    load l2tp-server
```

My server connects to my ISP via l2tp-client. Server gets a public IP and then I want to bring up the l2tp-server interface. But mpd is starting l2tp-server first and I see this error:


```
L2TP: bind: Can't assign requested address
```

because external IP (that I write in mpd.conf) is not assigned to any interfaces.

Who knows how to change the order and start l2tp-server after l2tp-client?


----------



## kostya (Jun 8, 2011)

Well. I have an answer to the question myself  I need to write:

```
set l2tp self 0.0.0.0
```


----------

